# "Fetch" issues



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Hi!

How old is she? May take some practice.

Charlie did exactly what Ruby did. What I did to make Charlie get the "fetch and return" principal was by playing tug with him and I let him win the tug war all the time. This way, he learns that it is only fun when I'm playing together with him. If you get the ball and throw it away, Ruby thinks you're no fun cause you make her run to get the ball and by instinct she wants the ball all to herself, therefore she is doing "fetch and possess". At this point, she doesn't get the concept of playing yet, so you must show her by playing tug and let her win all the time. Once she wins by taking the tug away from you, keep your hand open and let her give you the tug back. Repeat the process.

I learnt this from this forum. Some member even demonstrate by video. So you'll get lots of help if you don't understand what I mean. No worries there.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Try having 2 balls......after you throw one and she retrieves it and is running back, show her the other one. When I played this game with Molly she ran to me with the 'possessed toy' and before she could run away I showed her that I had another one, and she would drop the one she had at my feet and get ready to retrieve the 'other' one! I used to 'treat' her every time she dropped the toy at my feet but I don't have to anymore. I guess it is a variation on the 'trade me' game!


----------



## bartjones (Mar 13, 2013)

> How old is she? May take some practice.
> 
> Charlie did exactly what Ruby did. What I did to make Charlie get the "fetch and return" principal was by playing tug with him and I let him win the tug war all the time. This way, he learns that it is only fun when I'm playing together with him. If you get the ball and throw it away, Ruby thinks you're no fun cause you make her run to get the ball and by instinct she wants the ball all to herself, therefore she is doing "fetch and possess". At this point, she doesn't get the concept of playing yet, so you must show her by playing tug and let her win all the time. Once she wins by taking the tug away from you, keep your hand open and let her give you the tug back. Repeat the process.


She's a year and half. I'm not sure I understand. Do you mean play tug with the tennis ball in the field or tug with other toys at home. If you mean the latter, we do this almost every night with a bunch of stuffed toys she has as well as one of those knotted rope thingies, and we always let her win. She immediately brings the toy back for another go. That's why her fetch behavior is so hard to understand.



> Try having 2 balls......after you throw one and she retrieves it and is running back, show her the other one.


Never thought of that. Sounds like it's worth a try.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I would try the two ball idea. Also I see if you can get a small frisbee. Bridget has one that is made out of material that we can throw in the house. Maybe take something that you can throw inside the home to the park and try it there too. Give her the idea that the park is an extension of the play time you have at home.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The two ball trick is what I used. It worked like a charm for us, I hope you have the same luck.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Teaching fetch and return using two balls worked like a charm with Chagall too. I also reinforced him bringing the ball back to me with small bits of chicken. As an aside, one the the happiest sights for me to see is Chagall bounding toward me with the ball in his mouth. his ears flying in the wind, to plop the ball at my feet. Hope that's what you'll soon enjoy seeing with Ruby too. In my experience, most dogs catch on to this rather quickly. Chagall usually manages to catch and retrieve even my worst throws, but no always! Here's a silly little video of a quick game of fetch from yesterday morning.
IMG_0109 - YouTube


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup, I taught Lumi with the two toy method, too. I also rewarded drops with food at first, but now she gladly returns the toy so that I'll throw the next one!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

So sorry for my all-over-the-place instruction. I meant the tug rope. Charlie graduates from the tug to the ball.

The two toys idea is great. I used this technique as well, just depends on what his interests in at that time. Sometime Charlie would bring me the tug and other times he'll bring me the ball. Either way, he'll learn the fetch idea and not be bored.

Keep us posted on the progress.


----------



## bartjones (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay, I'll keep working with the rope and also try the two ball approach next Sunday. Hopefully she catches on. Thanks for the help and the video too.


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

I have played fetch with Storm in the house ever since I got him... He's great bringing back the balls...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily does exactly the same thing. She will run after the ball and then take it off to a corner to obsess over her prize. The two ball method has worked best for us in dealing with that behavior.


----------



## bartjones (Mar 13, 2013)

I had a little time today so I went out with Ruby and tried the two ball approach. It worked well the first few times but it was only about five minutes before both balls and the pooch were resting comfortably in the bushes. I must be doing something wrong. I'm going to try again this weekend and will bring the video camera along. I'll see if I can post the video here and maybe you can let me know what I should try next.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*bartjones*: Don't give up! It can take a little time. You need be certain the toy you want your poodle to fetch is really of interest. And practice a lot, indoors, just tossing the toy a short distance. The skill will build up over time. Then you can move outdoors to play. This video may give you some ideas and encouragement.

Dog Training Made Easy: Teach your dog to fetch - Video Dailymotion


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Gosh. I am bad. I admit have semi given up. Harry is very possessive with his toys. He loves going for the toy when thrown returns but refuses to give it back. I think he thinks the game is to return and tease me. 

Ok. Will try the two toy methods. It's the owner that needs training, not the poodle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Harrymummy said:


> Gosh. I am bad. I admit have semi given up. Harry is very possessive with his toys. He loves going for the toy when thrown returns but refuses to give it back. I think he thinks the game is to return and tease me.
> 
> Ok. Will try the two toy methods. *It's the owner that needs training, not the poodle!*
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


_haha!_ It usually_ is _the owner who's in need of training. You may want to practice playing swapsies/trade-it with Harry and his toys to help him learn to willingly turn things over to you. You ultimately want to be able to take anything away from him you wish.

Here's a link to an indepth article on teaching "fetch."
Teaching a Dog to Play Fetch - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't know. Is it the owner? Or is it the dog? Bridget is a natural fetch and retriever. Yes she will sometimes hold on and want me to work harder at getting the ball or toy off her. It is part of her game. 
Poppy, on the other hand, has no idea. Or has she? She has never, and will never chase a ball, fetch, bring, whatever. Why should she, I will only throw it away again. She watches Bridget and does not seem in the least bit interested.
Maybe some dogs are just not retrievers. Maybe you have to find other ways to get Ruby to work out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've always liked playing fetch with my dogs because it's a good and easy way to exercise indoors if the weather is crummy. Outdoors it's a great "portable" play-anywhere-game. Also because it's fun, and a good opportunity to teach and reinforce "sit," "drop it," "give it," "find it" and "wait." I may have hit it lucky, all my dogs have enjoyed retrieving. But they all needed to be taught to "play the game" by my rules, which include bringing the ball (or frisbee, or whatever) back to me and putting it in my hand, or dropping it at my feet.

This article gives what I think is a good and easy to follow summary of ways to teach fetch, even to the reluctant retriever.
How to Teach a Dog to Fetch
One of the handy tips:
If your dog likes to play “catch-me-if-you-can” with the fetch toy, or *if he simply prefers to go off with it and play by himself*, *attach a light leash or rope to the toy. Throw it, and when he picks it up, wiggle the line and run off in the opposite direction, encouraging him to chase you.* If he follows after you with the toy, praise him and play a little game of tug or give him a treat. If he drops the toy, drag it behind you so that he can chase it. If he still tries to run away with the toy, pull on the line and reel him in. Praise and reward him when he gets close to you. Sometimes, throw the toy again quickly. Other times, let him keep the toy for a few minutes. This way, he won’t learn that every time he comes to you, you take his toy away. If you consistently play with a toy on a rope for a few weeks, your dog will stop trying to take off with it.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Harry is a natural retriver. No doubts there. Bring it back yes. Giving it back...nope. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Buy a LONG line and keep her on leash while you play. Throw the ball, let her get it and when she gets close, "reel" her to you. Treat her for coming to you. Repeat the process until she runs right to you without needing any guidance.


----------



## bartjones (Mar 13, 2013)

Tried it again today and she did much better, I think she's catching on. She fetched and returned for a good 6 minutes. I really think today she just ran out of gas. She's chasing the ball about 30-40 yards each time. Maybe I'm throwing it too far.

Here's a video of today's session. It's a little long so you'll be forgiven if you don't watch it all. If you do have a chance to look at it, any comments would be appreciated.

Ruby plays fetch - YouTube


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Looks like she's really improved! So glad she's caught on quickly!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ruby is now ready for baseball season, and I know a team that needs a good outfielder! She's doing great! I'm impressed she wasn't distracted by the two women taking a walk, she just kept on playing fetch._ Good girl, Ruby!_ She's a fetching sweetie.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Well done to both of you. I have rather given up on Fetch with my two. Sophy cannot see the point, and Poppy much prefers finding her own treasures (sticks, pieces of bark, large feathers) and running around with them for a while. She'll throw them in the air, drop them and pounce on them, and then eventually carry them off the path and very carefully place them in the hedge or grass. The only times I've tried playing with a ball or other throw toy outside she has done the same - she doesn't stay with it and guard it, just puts it away in a safe place, and runs off again. Often a place that is inaccessible enough to be safe from my interference...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You two are doing great at this game! She is clearly learning the bring that ball back to get this ball very well. The next step up is to make sure she brings the ball all the way back to you and have her put it in your hand to get you to throw the other one. To do this just wait longer to show the other ball. She will come closer since she now gets the concept and she will be wondering why the ball you have hasn't been thrown yet. I think as long as she comes back to you you aren't throwing it too far. You are giving her great exercise this way.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

Ruby is doing really well. She reminds me of my Bridget. Try playing a few games with her now to challenge her. Pretend to throw the ball a few time before you throw it. Get her to anticipate you throwing it. Throw it in different directions. Make her work out which direction you are going to throw it, before you throw it. Bridget is like a quarter horse. She is half way there before I throw the ball so I change my mind and throw in a different direction. She loves the game and scampers off in the right direction. She thinks it is such fun. ?.........................?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## bartjones (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks to all for the replies. Yes, she does seem to be catching on and hopefully will continue to get better. I can't wait until we get to Canada in May so I can play this game on some grass instead of that dusty dirt field. That is, assuming a war doesn't break out here before my departure date, lol. Thanks again to everyone for the wonderful help.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It sure is an unsettling time in your corner of the world right now, *bartjones*. I think Ruby is your lucky charm and all will be well.:clover: I look forward to hearing you two are safely back in Canada having a ball.*** Take care!eace2:

***[And Ruby is happily retrieving said ball!]


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You and Ruby stay safe with that strange neighbor to your north, May isn't far away. Hopefully he is just bluffing like his father did to try to get the rest of the world to give money and food.


----------



## Qarza (Feb 23, 2013)

We will all be thinking of you and hoping May comes along fast.


----------



## Milo :) (Mar 10, 2013)

My little boy had the same fetch/possess issue. I've been trying both the fetch with two balls and fetch and treat. I saw some improvement. Then we went to training class today and I had to admit I was kind of upset because Milo did so well last week (paid attention to me the whole time), but this week he was way more focused on the other dogs than me. He's shy so now that he's seen them more than once he must have warmed up to them!

Anyway, we got home today and he brings me his favorite ball and drops it at my feet. So I threw it across the room and he dropped it at my feet about 20 more times  Proud mama


----------



## bartjones (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the kind words. As much as I've enjoyed living here, it will be very nice to be back in a country where I don't have to worry about that kind of thing anymore.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

bartjones,
I so hope you are going to arrive safely in May......Here in the U.S. everybody is hoping your Northern neighbor is playing 'braggart', but you just never know with such a twisted personality!
Prayers for you & your wife to get home to Canada & away from all that insanity!
"Hugs"
Laurel & Molly


----------

